# The really helpful tracking Papillon



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone who has a cat that goes out will know the sinking feeling that comes when they are not home when they should be, and which gradually increases as the hours go by. Tilly-cat didn't come in last night at bedtime, and was still not home when I got up early this morning to check. Sophy to the rescue! I asked her to find Tilly, and down went her nose, round the courtyard and off to the garages. We have two rows of garages that interconnect through the rafters... I called and called, but no response. Sophy was quite definite that Tilly was, or had very recently, been in my own garage, which is stuffed full of old furniture, wood, upholstery things, garden cushions, etc, etc. I called, no response, and I told Sophy that Tilly was not in there. Sophy sniffed around, and said Yes she is. So I left the garage door open and went back home to give the dogs their breakfast. Two minutes later Tilly comes strolling sleepily in. Everyone with cats that roam should have a SAR Papillon!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Love a happy ending!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so happy that Tilly came home okay. Before I had a yard for dogs I had cats. We lived in a townhouse style building. They were all indoor only girls, but I had one time where a window had been left open by a contractor and I didn't discover it until hours after they had left. I couldn't find one of my girls and was calling and calling for her. I even went outside to look for her, all to no avail. After having decided that if she had gotten out she probably had been killed by my neighbor's bouvier (who I knew to be a cat killer) and going in to sit in my living room trying to compose a lost cat sign she appeared out of no where! And one other time another of my girls sneaked into a closet where the door had been left ajar. She stayed in there for almost a day without a peep out of her.

I think part of why I like having big dogs is that it is very hard for them to hide from us.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Years ago I read about a Papillion that took 1st place in a cross country tracking event. I'm not sure what the name of the event was, but the dogs had to track over fields and streams. No one expected the little Papillion to win, but it did. This isn't the first time Sophy has proved herself a great tracker. Remember when you got lost and she lead you back? She could to SAR


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good girl Sophie! The new S&R Papillion. She could start a new trend in breeds that are good trackers. :alberteinstein: What a smart girl!

Glad Tilly is safe and sound.


----------

